# Yearly Vaccinations...



## Maab (Nov 9, 2009)

I have always received a great deal of help in this particular forum and I trust your opinion. I wanted to know what you fellows raw-feeders do when it comes to annual vaccinations. 
My dog is now 14 months old and she has been on raw for about 6 months. 

So my question is: Do you think that annual vaccinations are not required considering when dogs eat "real" food?

Thanks


----------



## g00dgirl (Nov 18, 2009)

I don't think annual vaccinations are required regardless of what your dog is being fed since most vaccines have been tested to remain effective for at least 3-7 years and sometimes more. 
If rabies weren't required by law, I wouldn't give my dogs anything past their puppy shots.
Bordatella/kennel cough isn't worth exposure to the vaccine IMO. there are many different strains, just like with the flu shot for people and no guarantee that just because they've been vaccinated they won't still get it. Plus, it's something that is not life threatening anyway.

Here is Dr. Dodds (a well known vet) recommended protocol:
W Jean Dodds Vaccine Protocol VACCINATION PROTOCOLS


----------



## JayJayisme (Aug 2, 2009)

This is a good start...

http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/dog-he...issues-vaccinations-dodds-schultz-2-10-a.html

and

http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/dog-health-issues-question/1838-vaccination-schedules.html


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

As far as I understand it, most dogs are immune for several years, if not for life, after they have received their initial rounds of puppy shots. After that, they should be good to go. If you want to make sure, you could always titer but those aren't alway the most accurate results. However, yearly vaccines are definitely a total overkill and should not be practiced/inflicted on any dog! Some people like to booster them at one year or the year after their last round of puppy shots and then they're done for life. I'm still torn since I have my new puppy, but IMHO less is better with vaccines. It just isn't worth the risk!


----------



## Maab (Nov 9, 2009)

That's what I thought. 
I'll skip these yearly vaccination, it makes sense. 

Thanks for the links, they are very informative.


----------



## SuriLove (Mar 28, 2010)

I take my Poms Friday for their "yearly" I will do rabbies becaue I have no choice but I know I might have to find a new Vet when I tell them we are electing to NOT do the others.... Do you do hearworm meds?


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Heartworm meds should be given if you live in that environment, just not year round. I believe in titering for vaccinations and I do think they are pretty accurate as far as the level of immunity. I have to give rabies every 3 years and I do bordatella as I board/daycare my dogs and they all require it.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

If I had a choice in the matter, my dog would not get vaccinations past the puppy shots. It grieves me, but she has to receive all her yearly shots as there is a good chance that I will be going overseas to live. The country where I will go is extremely strict with any animal imports and require strict vaccination records before they will even start the process of allowing your dog into the country. If it weren't for that....


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

My 5yo Dane, Thor, has had puppy shots and one rabies shot. 10yo Abby hasn't had any vaccinations for about 4 or 5 years.


----------



## ruckusluvr (Oct 28, 2009)

rabies shots are required by law, so i get them every time they are due.

I talked with my vet about yearly booster shots. she is not a money grubbing vet, and actually told me that in most cases it is not necessary after the dog is two years old. by then they FOR SURE have immunity build up. but she recommends puppy shots, and then the first year booster, then the second, and perhaps titer test in a few years.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Please excuse my ignorance, but what does titer(ing) mean?


----------



## mike487 (Mar 30, 2010)

As far as I can tell the only states that require rabies vaccine every year is Alabama and Arkansas. I guess some cities or counties may require it annually. My state does not require rabies vaccine and leaves it up to the county, and mine does not require it for licencing. 
http://vaccines.dogsadversereactions.com/files/RabiesLaws.pdf


----------



## mike487 (Mar 30, 2010)

Oops - posting with intermittent connection. Anyway check the doc below, it is from 2006 but the info for my state (Ohio) is still correct. Most state laws do not require annual rabies vax. 
http://vaccines.dogsadversereactions.com/files/RabiesLaws.pdf


----------



## mstngchic2012 (Jan 30, 2010)

mike487 said:


> As far as I can tell the only states that require rabies vaccine every year is Alabama and Arkansas. I guess some cities or counties may require it annually. My state does not require rabies vaccine and leaves it up to the county, and mine does not require it for licencing.
> http://vaccines.dogsadversereactions.com/files/RabiesLaws.pdf


I thought that all 50 states had a mandatory rabies law? 

Indiana requires it for both cats and dogs.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Titering is when they take a blood test from your dog and test the immunity level, it has to reach a certain point or they will not say your titer is good.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (May 19, 2009)

Kris Christine is the co founder of the Rabies CHallenge Fund along with Dr Jean Dodds ( the foremost expert in immunology/hematology). She posted this as a separate thread.

http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/dog-health-issues-question/2598-all-about-vaccine-issues-vaccinations-dodds-schultz-2-10-a.html


----------



## Maab (Nov 9, 2009)

How about de-worming, do you do it on yearly basis?


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I despise vaccines. 

Rabies is required by law. 
I guess I'm a law breaker. 

Bordetella is an absolute joke. It's not that effective at all, and has more risks and side effects than it's even worth, considering kennel cough is no big deal to begin with. 

I do puppy shots. Then I quit. I had to give Champ a rabies shot because I was required to lisence him with the city after a bogus barking complaint, but otherwise, I think it's to the benefit of the dog to just keep them healthy, feed them a good diet, and they are strong enough to fight off most things. 
Working daycare, Champ has had "expired" vaccines for about two years, and he's gone with me. He's been through 3 different kennel cough "outbreaks" at three different facilities, and he's never gotten it any of the times. My Corgi who DID have up to date vaccines did in fact get it. Go figure.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Maab said:


> How about de-worming, do you do it on yearly basis?


If you use Heartguard (heartworm preventative) it also works against roundworms and hookworms. But there are other worms that are NOT covered by this drug that your dog can get.

I think it can be very beneficial to at least get a fecal test once a year to double check for worms. Then deworm them only if needed. This is a good idea especially if young kids are in the household or around the dog because these worms can be communicable to them in some cases.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Maab said:


> How about de-worming, do you do it on yearly basis?


You de-worm when your dog actually has worms. No other time. The dogs I have now, a 10yo and a 5yo, have never had worms since I've had them (9 years and 5 years) and have never been dewormed since they lived here.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

mstngchic2012 said:


> I thought that all 50 states had a mandatory rabies law?
> 
> Indiana requires it for both cats and dogs.


They all DO, it's just a little different in different places.

Most states are requiring it every three years rather than every year, but a couple are still behind on changing that.


----------

